# the best dropline weight



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I figured there was plenty on here who runlines and with lead being so hard to come by I'm going to switch out all my weights soon so my question is what weight has suited ya the best I'm fishing in a river with a little current sometimes a lot so got a few factors there.... I thought filling the red solo cups with sacrete or concrete with a wire eye I also have access to rail road spikes but they would have to be welded together cause one isn't enough and I don't like bricks they crack to easy should I just stick with the lead corn cobs or any ideas thanks for any input


----------



## the rock (Nov 24, 2009)

PVC pipe 2 or 2 1/2 inch about foot long fill them with saccreat they work good for me in the river


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

I recently made new weights out of lead. i just weighed out 1 1/2lb, melted and poured into beer can. i got the lead from a scrap metal place in town. got it for about .50/lb. i have a friend who works there so it was easier for me to aquire it but i would definitely check around if i were you. the reason i made lead weights this time is because u can customize them anyway you want and they dont break/crubble like concrete and bricks


----------



## sharkhunter333 (Sep 9, 2005)

WE just use rocks on the end of ours they work great.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Old railroad spikes.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have everything from giant nuts, broke ujoints, augers from meat grinders, to just scrap metal with a hole cut in it. I take smaller trot line string and tie trotline clips to them and keep all my weights in 5 gallon buckets and my lines are wrapped up on wood boards or wrapped around the jug. When it comes time to set them out I just clip them on the end of the jug line/drop line. I tie a knot to keep them from sliding off the end of the line. So far its worked out good for me except having to lift 2 5 gallon buckets full of junk iron in out of the boat.


----------



## Drew1624 (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought 20 ft sticks of 1 1/2" round stock and cut them into 6"sections, then welded a half of a link of 3/8" chain to the top of each one to tie the line off to. They work great, they are plenty heavy and they don't take up a whole bunch of space on the boat.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Gatorade bottles with saccrete and bailing wire out the top all size gatorade bottles depending on depth and type of lines your running


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for all comments still not sure what i wanna do think im try a few differnt things for now i have thirty corn cob weights so I'm not in a bind I should find something that works good


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

All my lines have lead corn cob weights which weigh a little better than a pound. To me this is the only way to go, good in the current, won't rust and wear your lines, and the most important thing, easy to wrap the lines up and doesn't take up a bunch of room. IMO you can't beat lead. Going to put some lines out in the Guadalupe after lunch, got some giant perch, hope to have some pics for you guys, lol.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the railroad tie plates

take a torch and cut em in 4 pieces


----------



## SHSU Outdoorsman08 (Mar 1, 2011)

2x 
Railroad spikes


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Beer can full of concrete or old window sash weights have worked best for me.


----------

